# Selecting a Color Laser for Gentoo

## javabiz

I'm just installing gentoo and was wondering if anyone out there could give me an idea of what make and model of color laser to use with Gentoo.  Here are the things that I'm looking for:

1.  Network compliant.

2.  Econonomical to maintain and good initial cost.

3.  Must use the new Gimp driver.

4.  Postscript compliant

5.  Fast!

6.  Must be able to do all of the above under the Gentoo OS--and for that matter-Red Hat, Mandrake and Fedora.

Would appreciate it--if you have actually used the printer or printers under Gentoo!  Would appreciate good or bad comments on your particular color laserjet!

----------

## amasidlover

Have you looked at www.linuxprinting.org, it has a database of printers each with user comments and even has a page for recommended printers. 

At work we've got a networked colour laserjet 2500 which works fine with Gentoo for me.

----------

## javabiz

After a considerable search of all color lasers-I decided that for the price and ppm etc, the HP2550n is a good match!.  I'm assuming the HP2500 is similar without network connection.  I did look at that website and noticed that the founder of the website used an HP4550n.  He claims that it works with everything.   What I would like to do is match the HP2550n up against the HP4550n as a standard and see how they compare.  I noticed the HP2500 didn't have a sub title called for Gimp print driver.   Does this just mean that he was elaborating more on the Gimp driver as a review under the HP4550n or does that mean it will not run on the HP2500 series (the HP2550n in particular)?

Also, how is your color output and speed, cost of supplies etc on  the HP2500.  Did you have any trouble with the drivers for postscript 3 and pcl6?

There is a hp2550 ppd file for gimp--is that all that's needed and how does Gentoo install fit into all of this-during installation of the CUPs print setup?  

The price of the HP2550n is between $640-$700 (us).  That's probably quite a drop from the HP2500 isn't it and do you give up anything with this cheaper price?  Any insight would be greatly appreciated!

----------

## amasidlover

I'm afraid I'm not going to be able to be much more help, I simply used the ppd generator on the linux printing site, copied it to the cups directory (can't remember which off hand), entered the IP address in cups selected the ppd and it worked... I didn't purchase it so I don't know about costs, as for speed it seems very fast, but I haven't done any really long documents on it.

----------

## billium

I am very impressed with my Brother HL2700CN .. it even has instructions for installing in Linux  :Smile: 

Billy

----------

## NeddySeagoon

javabiz,

I've just got a HP 2550 LN for 400 UK Pounds.

19/20 pages a min mono, 4 pages/min colour. It has 4 colour toners on a carosel, puts all the colours on the drum sequentially, then does one pass of the paper. The registration between colours is spot on.

Running costs I don't know yet. The starter toners only do 2000 sheets at 5% coverage but replacements are rated 5000 sheets.

Why do you want to use gimp-print drivers?

I use PostScript with no problems so far.

----------

## javabiz

Neddy

Thanks for the return!

The reason for the gimp-print drivers--I thought--was that Gimp had to have them--or would do better with them.  After looking at the gimp print menu, last night, it looked like it would take the 2550ppd driver.

Are you familiar with this driver and how good of color resolution does it give?

Also, do you recommend this printer for Gentoo or whatever over all others in the color-laser category? 

Couple of other things--if you have the n version of the printer--how hard is it to set it up as a print server-not using smb?  In other words, can everyone on the network see it and set it up (I use kde) or do you have to do something with the cups or the web install in order to accomplish this! 

Thanks for your input!

----------

## javabiz

Thanks! I'll check this one out along with the HP2550n.

I'd like to do a comparison here--as many people when installing gentoo--want to known what lj works the best as well as how they compare cost wise!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

javabiz,

This is the only network printer I have ever set up.

It comes with a lot of different set up options. After I had set it up using telnet, I discovered that it has a web server admin tool built in. which is much easier to use. It also does SNMP and a few other things.

The physical colour resoloution is 600 x 600 dpi but HP claim the software enhancement gets it to 2400 x 2400.

I have no idea what the colour space (the u' and v') co-ordinates of the primaries are like but thats down to the toner, not the printer itself.

I couldn't find a 2550 PPD driver so I have tried the PostScript drivers for the one above and below - they both work. Is there a 2250 driver?

I have only tested from one PC so far, but CUPS is set up to print to port 9100 at the printers IP address, with the CUPS test page and The GImp at least, it just works.

My network uses static IP address just now so that caused fun and games getting started. After I discovered the IP of the printer, I had to create a eth0:1 to talk to it. With DHCP it would at least have been on the right subnet.

I have the LN (USB+Ethernet, with built in print server). I actually intended to get the L (USB only). Be warned that tray 1 sticks out the front of the printer and tray 2/3, which go underneath, are optional extras. If you have limited space, you will need one of these extra trays. If you get the N version, I think tray 2 is included.

The box does not mention Linux, support but the HP web site claims a reduced feature set. I think that means you don't get the Windows elements that tell you things like suppiles life. You need to print printer status pages for that. There is a generic *NIX script on the driver CD but it refuses to run on Gentoo. It complains about /bin/sh, so I don't know what it does.

----------

## javabiz

Neddy

Here's a link for the hp2550.ppd driver

http://www.linuxprinting.org/download/PPD/HP/color_laser/

----------

## javabiz

If you want a very informed choice--examine each url to see all the different model prices, specs and costs associated with add-ons and maintenance items.   A rating system could be devised as to the following:

1.  Which installs and runs the best with Gentoo 2004.3 (network)?

2.  What are the costs-price per page, installation, add-ons,  and follow ups?

3.  What's the fastest warm up time and time to print thereafter?

4.  Which one has the best maintenance or MTBF rating/warranty?

5.  What kind of media do they print from--eg transparency, refurb paper, glossy, legal size, bond, bright white bond, envelope and whatever?

6.  How much do they weigh and what's their physical footprint?

7.  How much paper can they hold?

8.  How good is their visual display setup?

9.  How well do they work with The Gimp ppd and postscript?

10. How well do they work with the web setup and Cups?

11. Are they a PaperWeight for Gentoo-do they work partly or will they do everything that Gentoo needs with exceptional color/res?

12. Does mono output rival the best b/w lasers along with speed?

Here is a location page of the printers listed below-IMHO-the best summary of the most up-to-date prices and features I have seen on the net!

http://www.superwarehouse.com/color_laser_printers.cfm

Each individual printer page contains a label layout for selection of at least Options, Features, Specs.  Many others include Includes, Warranty and Compare!

Brother HL-2700CN

http://www.superwarehouse.com/Brother_HL-2700CN/HL-2700CN/p/364505

HP 2550n

http://www.superwarehouse.com/HP_Color_LaserJet_2550n/Q3704A/p/405982

Konica Minolta Magicolor 2300DL

http://www.superwarehouse.com/Konica_Minolta_Magicolor_2300DL/5250208-100/p/334557

Konica Minolta Magicolor 2350EN

http://www.superwarehouse.com/Konica_Minolta_Magicolor_2350EN/5250211-100/p/334559

Minolta QMS Magicolor 2300DL

http://www.superwarehouse.com/Minolta_QMS_Magicolor_2300DL/5250208-100/p/119594

Okidata C5150n

http://www.superwarehouse.com/Okidata_C5150n/62421701/p/414887

Okidata C5200n

http://www.superwarehouse.com/Okidata_C5200n/62421804/p/403889

Okidata C5400

http://www.superwarehouse.com/Okidata_C5400/62421901/p/403866

Panasonic KX-CL500

http://www.superwarehouse.com/Panasonic_KX-CL500/KX-CL500/p/278052

Panasonic KX-CL510

http://www.superwarehouse.com/Panasonic_KX-CL510/KX-CL510/ps/278141

Panasonic KX-C510D

http://www.superwarehouse.com/Panasonic_KX-CL510D/p/278142

Panasonic KX-CL500D

http://www.superwarehouse.com/Panasonic_KX-CL500D/KX-CL500D/p/278140

Ricoh AP 206

http://www.superwarehouse.com/Ricoh_AP_206_Color_Laser_Printer/400499/p/73458

Ricoh CL2000N

http://www.superwarehouse.com/Ricoh_CL2000N/420116/p/417808

Samsung CLP-500N

http://www.superwarehouse.com/Samsung_CLP-500N/CLP-500N/p/351813

Samsung CLP-550N

http://www.superwarehouse.com/Samsung_CLP-550N/CLP-550N_XAA/p/406185

Xerox Phaser 6100DN

http://www.superwarehouse.com/Xerox_Phaser_6100DN/6100_DN/p/394277

Xerox Phaser 8400N

http://www.superwarehouse.com/Xerox_Phaser_8400N/8400_N/p/365428

Side note:  Here's a mono duplex laser for $149.99 from Tiger Direct

Panasonic KX-P7305 19 ppm Toner Kit $69.99

http://www.superwarehouse.com/Panasonic_KX-P7305/p/349245Last edited by javabiz on Thu Dec 02, 2004 4:29 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

javabiz,

Thanks for the link.

Your list is just to late for me.

----------

## javabiz

This is a direct USB connected color laserjet from HP which prints very nice.  I just installed it for a friend and it printed fairly fast and very good output!   I would recommend it--but you probably want to add the paper tray as an option!   The HP2550n mentioned above--is the networked version.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

javabiz,

I actually intended to get the USB only version but I picked up the wrong box - I have a 2550 ln which is USB and network but without the paper tray. Yes the 250 sheet paper tray is essental to reduce the footprint and allow the rather flimsy tray one to be use for manual feed or special print stock only. The 2550n comes with the tray.

----------

## javabiz

NeddySeagoon

Glad to hear the 2550n comes with the tray--that's what I intend to purchase when I can come up with the cash.  Maybe--I'll buy myself one for Christmas!

----------

